# PHP Scripten unter Windows



## Martel (16. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe ein Projekt in Autohotkey geschrieben ( also kein Aufgezeichnetes script etc ). und möchte es nun Plattform unabhängig haben.

Da ich es auch auf einem Raspberry PI laufen lassen möchte dachte ich an PHP.

Also gecoded bekomme ich das wohl ( dank der Wikis ). 

Aber ich habe ein Grund Problem:

Was brauche ich für Windows um Scripte dort lokal laufen zu lassen ( keine Apache etc. ) Wirklich natives Clientscript.

Brauche ich für den Raspberry PI nur mod_php ? 

Welchen Editor könnt ihr empfehlen ( benutze derzeit Scite ).


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juni 2014)

Du brauchst einfach nur die PHP-Laufzeit. Egal unter welchem OS 

mod_php ist eine Erweiterung für den Apache, damit dieser PHP kann. Somit brauchst du auf dem Raspberry Pi eigentlich auch nur PHP


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2014)

Beste PHP IDE - kostet zwar was, aber ist dafür grenzgenial.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juni 2014)

Naja, 89€ für die Personal-License oder sogar nur 26€ als Lehrer/Schüler/Student sind ja nun nicht wirklich so krass.

Außerdem gibt es ja die 30-Tage Demo


----------



## Nexilein (16. Juni 2014)

Martel schrieb:


> Welchen Editor könnt ihr empfehlen ( benutze derzeit Scite ).



Vim 
Alternativ gibt's für Eclipse sicher auch ein PHP Addon.

Ich weiß ja nicht was du da auf dem Raspberry laufen lassen willst, aber wenn dort auch kein Webserver laufen soll, dann wirst du mit Python vielleicht glücklicher als mit PHP.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juni 2014)

Martel schrieb:


> Aber ich habe ein Grund Problem:
> Was brauche ich für Windows um Scripte dort lokal laufen zu lassen ( keine Apache etc. ) Wirklich natives Clientscript.



Ich bin gerade auf Arbeit (und ein ziemlich fauler Sack), nimm es mir also bitte nicht übel, wenn ich einfach mal direkt ne Anleitung verlinke: http://editrocket.com/articles/php_windows.html
Im Grunde muss einfach nur PhP installiert werden (im Grunde das Gleiche wie mit Python).



Martel schrieb:


> Welchen Editor könnt ihr empfehlen ( benutze derzeit Scite ).



Ich persönlich mag Netbeans und Eclipse. Aber im Grunde sind das nur Präferenzen. (muss aufpassen, dass der Admin hier nicht Amok läuft)


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2014)

Alles mit Eclipse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Alles mit Eclipse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeder dem seines. 

(naja dot.crap mach ich dann doch noch mitm VS ^^)


----------



## Veshrae (16. Juni 2014)

sublimetext 2/3


----------



## Martel (16. Juni 2014)

Veshrae schrieb:


> sublimetext 2/3



Ui - Sublimetext sieht ja mal schick aus!

Allerdings habe ich noch kein php autocomplet. Google sagt das geht. Ich schaue mir das mal an.


----------



## Ogil (16. Juni 2014)

Ich mag Sublime Text und nehm es als Texteditor fuer alles. Schoen schnell und ein paar echt nuetzliche Funktionen! 

PHP schreib ich selbst nicht - aber das schaut interessant aus: Click mir hart!


----------



## Martel (16. Juni 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich mag Sublime Text und nehm es als Texteditor fuer alles. Schoen schnell und ein paar echt nuetzliche Funktionen!
> 
> PHP schreib ich selbst nicht - aber das schaut interessant aus: Click mir hart!




Respekt - habe mir nun Sublime Text 3 ( demo ) besorgt und alles hinzugefügt. 

Sehr geil

Aber ich sehe es richtig - 79€ kostet das Programm. Aber wann ? Das habe ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2014)

Die Kohle würde ich lieber in PHP Storm stecken..


----------



## Veshrae (17. Juni 2014)

Du musst sublime nicht kaufen.
Hast halt hie und da 'n popup beim saven der files, aber ist nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Beste PHP IDE - kostet zwar was, aber ist dafür grenzgenial.



Vielen Dank für den Tipp genau das was ich schon länger gesucht hab, anscheinend hab ich den beim Suchen immer irgendwie übersehen  

Sehr geiles Programm, die besten 26€ die ich in letzter Zeit investiert hab


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2014)




----------



## callpri (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich und schlage Codelobster


----------



## ZAM (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich und schlage Codelobster

Hat die kostenlose Version mittlerweile eine integrierte Hilfe, oder muss man immer noch separat Funktions-Infos im Browser öffnen? Die auf der Seite so offenklundig präsentierte CMS-Unterstüzung für Worpress, Joomla etc. per Plugins ist auch nur in der PRO-Version enthalten. Das Geld würde ich als Privatanwender ehrlich gesagt eher in PHP-Storm stecken.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Dezember 2014)

NetBeans!  

 

... ne, mal im Ernst. Ich hab auch schon einige IDEs und Editors durchprobiert, NuSphere PhpEd, PHPStorm, Eclipse, BlueFish, Phase4, ... Aber entweder haben die nicht die Funktionalitäten, die ich gebraucht habe, liesen sich doof handeln oder waren zu überladen. Und auch wenn NetBeans so seine Macken hat, bin ich irgendwie immer wieder da gelandet und arbeite damit auch am liebsten, weil's halt den ganzen Sch....paß, den ich so brauche und nutze, implementiert hat. Vorallem gibts halt auch aufm Mac, dh ich kann meine Projekte 1:1 portieren und in der gleichen Umgebung damit arbeiten und synchronisieren.


----------



## ZAM (22. Dezember 2014)

Hätte ich auch empfohlen, aber JAVA JDK als notwendige Installations-Grundlage ist .. krampfig, wenn du nur Web-Geschichten machen willst.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Dezember 2014)

Glaube nur für die HTML/PHP-IDE brauchste kein JDK.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Dezember 2014)

Hätte ich auch empfohlen, aber JAVA JDK als notwendige Installations-Grundlage ist .. krampfig, wenn du nur Web-Geschichten machen willst.

Nein

 


Glaube nur für die HTML/PHP-IDE brauchste kein JDK.

NetBeans braucht das JDK als Laufzeitumgebung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Dezember 2014)

Nein

 

NetBeans braucht das JDK als Laufzeitumgebung.

 

Schon klar - Deinstalliers mal, hau JDK runter, versuch NetBeans zu installieren und überdenke das "Nein" noch mal. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Dezember 2014)

Wenn er das braucht, hab ich's nicht mitbekommen.  Hab letztens mein NetBeans 7.irgendwas auf 8+ aktualisiert. Also ich hab jetzt nicht gemerkt, dass ich dadurch irgendeinen Mehraufwand habe.

 

Und wie schon gesagt, die meisten Editoren sind auch nicht gerade "schlank". Weiss nicht, warum ich damals aufgehört habe, PhpStorm zu nutzen. Aber irgendwas gabs da nicht ...  Denke ich werds mir demnächst nochmal anschauen.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2014)

Schon klar - Deinstalliers mal, hau JDK runter, versuch NetBeans zu installieren und überdenke das "Nein" noch mal. ^^

Ich hab's jetzt echt nomma ausprobiert. Ich hab mich schon auf's schlimmste eingestellt. Macht ja Sinn, da ein JDK Grundvoraussetzung ist, damit das Teil läuft. Er sagt irgendwann: brauch den JDK-Pfad.

Ich versteh hetzt also nicht ganz, was das Problem ist. Ich bleib erstmal beim "Nein", außer es geht um irgendwas, was ich nicht ganz kapiert hab.

 

Oder ist das Problem, dass es nicht ohne JDK geht? Dann könnte ich mich aber auch darüber beschweren, dass es unter M$ so viele Anwendungen gibt, bei denen ohne .Net nichts geht

 

Würde ich jetzt aber niemals Java nutzen, würde ich definitiv auch ne Alternative ohne JDK bevorzugen. Das wirkt irgendwie leicht sinnbefreit. ^^

 

Hat nicht Jetbrains irgendwas tolles gemacht dieses Jahr oder ne größere Umstellung bei ihren IDEs angekündigt? Ich mein, dass ich da definitiv was gelesen habe zu. Aber ich weiß nimmer was... 

 

Edit: Ich will gar nicht erst wissen, was ich jetzt wegen dem Versuch am Eclipse und Tomcat reparieren darf...


----------



## Sorgonas (24. Januar 2015)

Na ich nutze Webocton, da werden sich dann nun ja mit Sicherheit bei alle die Harre zu berge stellen


----------

